# any services offer more variety?



## kenstrguy (Mar 22, 2016)

has anyone found or know of fulfillment services that offer tie dye or camouflage shirts. ones that cater to png formats also
i know wordans has them, but so far no luck with them. i think they may be in trouble ie weeks for designs to get approved now used to be a day. i also opted out of spreadshirt,zazzle,cafepress since they changed terms and more


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

It seems that you are looking for a shirts factory with OEM service??


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Camo & tie-dye shirts are difficult to DTG print on because the patterns usually show through the underased ink.


----------

